# Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?



## addicTix (6. September 2019)

*Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*

Hallo,

ich habe die Tage mein Mate 20 X reparieren lassen in einem Smartphone Store aus der Umgebung.
Davon ab dass das schon mal direkt nicht 100% zufriedenstellend war, weil die Spaltmaße einfach verkackt waren, bin ich da auch sehr paranoid.
Musste das Gerät nochmal abgeben am selben Tag, dabei wurden die Spaltmaße korrigiert.. deutlich besser als vorher, aber 100% sind die immer noch nicht wie sie sein sollten oder wie sie vorher waren.. wurde dann damit begründet, dass ja nicht unter Bedingungen wie in der Produktion gearbeitet werden könne, sprich keine Maschinen benutzt werden und kein Vakuum und dass das im Toleranzbereich wäre.
Jetzt werd ich deshalb schon zu einer anderen "Handyklinik" gehen und für 40€ die Spaltmaße anpassen lassen...

Aber bei der Reperatur wurde auch mein Akku getauscht und nun habe ich das Gefühl, dass der neue Akku nicht so lange hält wie mein fast 10 Monate alter Akku der vorher drin war.
Nach einer Akkuladung auf 100% konnte ich bestimmt 15 Minuten display on haben und irgendwas machen bevor auch nur 1% Akkuladung verloren ging.
Heute morgen schon nach 15-20 minuten auf 97% runter.

Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob der Akku auch die 5000 mAh hat, die er haben sollte?
Kommt mir nämlich gefühlt absolut nicht so vor.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*

Gabs keine Rechnung dazu, wo der getauschte Akku aufgeführt ist?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*

ich hab AccuBattery Pro dabei wird die Ladedauer, Leistung, Verbrauch etc.... ermittelt und nach einigen Ladevorgängen und Nutzung etc... lässt sich die Kapazität des Akkus minus Verschleiß ganz gut ermitteln, meiner ist nach ~3/4 Jahr Nutzung bei ermittelten 3854mAh von 4000 mAh nach Herstellerangaben also zu 96% in Ordnung.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gabs keine Rechnung dazu, wo der getauschte Akku aufgeführt ist?


Nein, der wurde nicht zusätzlich getauscht, der wäre in dem Service Pack beim Display dabei gewesen.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich hab AccuBattery Pro dabei wird die Ladedauer, Leistung, Verbrauch etc.... ermittelt und nach einigen Ladevorgängen und Nutzung etc... lässt sich die Kapazität des Akkus minus Verschleiß ganz gut ermitteln, meiner ist nach ~3/4 Jahr Nutzung bei ermittelten 3854mAh von 4000 mAh nach Herstellerangaben also zu 96% in Ordnung.



Das schaue ich mir mal an.
Reicht auch die free version um rauszufinden, wie viel mAh der Akku hat?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*

ich glaube kaufen muss man nur für werbefrei, andere skins und icons in der app ... find ich ok also hab ich sie gekauft da ich sie schon länger nutze um meinen akku zu pflegen


----------



## addicTix (7. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*

Hab jetzt mal zwei mal den Akku auf 5% leer gemacht und auf 100% aufgeladen, laut app komm ich auf ca 4600 mAh Kapazität.
Wie ist das mit Normen bei den Akkus? 5000 mAh Akku der effektiv ~4600 mAh bringt, ist find ich schon wenig, vor allem spürt man es einfach sehr im Vergleich zum vorherigen Akku der da drin war..
ich hab morgens so meine Routine wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre, ich mach das Smartphone vom Ladegerät bei 100%, mach Spotify an und checke Social Media, Foren etc und nach etwa 15 Minuten hab ich 1% Akku laut Anzeige verloren.
Mit dem neuen Akku in gleicher Zeit mit den gleichen Aktivitäten sinds jetzt 3-4%.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*

wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte eine China Batterie für mein lg g5 ~2500 anstelle 2800 und der original Ersatzakku knapp unter 2800, die werte pendeln sich noch ein wenn mehr Ladezyklen erfasst wurden


----------



## addicTix (8. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*

Hm aber du schreibst gerade von China Batterien.
Könnt es also sein, dass hier doch kein original 5000 mAh Akku eingebaut wurde? 

Aber auch wenn man davon ausginge, dass der Akku original ist und sich das noch am einpendeln ist, wieso ist der Akku von anfang an schon schlechter als der, der drin war, als ich das Smartphone gekauft hab?
Das Mate 20 X hatte schon am ersten Tag eine deutlich bessere Akkulaufzeit als jetzt mit dem Ersatz.
Und das nicht nur weil ich mich auf irgendwelche % Werte verlasse, ich habs tatsächlich im Alltag gemerkt, weswegen ich überhaupt erst mit Apps nachgeschaut habe


----------



## Andregee (8. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich hab AccuBattery Pro dabei wird die Ladedauer, Leistung, Verbrauch etc.... ermittelt und nach einigen Ladevorgängen und Nutzung etc... lässt sich die Kapazität des Akkus minus Verschleiß ganz gut ermitteln, meiner ist nach ~3/4 Jahr Nutzung bei ermittelten 3854mAh von 4000 mAh nach Herstellerangaben also zu 96% in Ordnung.


Die App taugt nichts. Über Monate ändert die kaum das Ergebnis aber wenn man sie mal neu installiert erhält man im Gegensatz zu Wochen oder Monaten zuvor, deutlich schlechtere Ergebnisse. Es scheint als würde das Ergebnis geskriptet statt auf Messwerten beruhen. Phone INFO hingegen funktioniert zumindest bei Samsung sehr gut. Das kann man daran festmachen, da Samsung den Messwert in eine Datei schreibt, die man auslesen kann, was auch mit Phone INFO übereinkommt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. September 2019)

*AW: Akkukapazität überprüfen unter Android?*



Andregee schrieb:


> Die App taugt nichts. Über Monate ändert die kaum das Ergebnis aber wenn man sie mal neu installiert erhält man im Gegensatz zu Wochen oder Monaten zuvor, deutlich schlechtere Ergebnisse. Es scheint als würde das Ergebnis geskriptet statt auf Messwerten beruhen. Phone INFO hingegen funktioniert zumindest bei Samsung sehr gut. Das kann man daran festmachen, da Samsung den Messwert in eine Datei schreibt, die man auslesen kann, was auch mit Phone INFO übereinkommt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



hab ich andere Erfahrung gemacht, als folgendes passiert ist konnte man den Verfall jeden tag beim laden und den gemessenen werten in der App nachvollziehen - seitdem nutze ich eigentlich nur noch original oder hochwertige Akkus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

